# Cigar thread.



## yellowv

I just recently got into it. Have smoked a random one here and there for years, but now it's becoming a hobby. It's very relaxing to sit outside on a nice day with a good cigar and a good beer. One downside is that it's not cheap. Well that and the possibility of cancer and all  Any other cigar smokers here? If so maybe we can turn this into a running thread with recommendations and tips.


----------



## TimSE

I approve. 

I have smoked about 10 cigars this weekend.


----------



## Chickenhawk

And swap that beer for one of these:






OR






On the rocks, maybe add a splash of water to the scotch.



Thank me later, you classy mother fucker you


----------



## yellowv

I just picked these up.




When I say beer I mean like a nice Stone IPA or something of the like. I do have a bottle of this if I want to mix it up.


----------



## Infinite Recursion

"When cigar smokers dont inhale or smoke few cigars per day, the risks are only slightly above those who never smoked.[35] The increased risk for those smoking 12 cigars per day is too small to be statistically significant,[34] and the health risks of the 3/4 of cigar smokers who smoke less than daily are not established,[37] and are hard to measure."

I've never actually smoked a real cigar, but I've smoked little cigars before, and they were decent, but not good enough to justify buying them over other smoking materials.


----------



## yellowv

I was just joking about the cancer. I don't inhale them an only smoke 1-2 cigars a week.


----------



## stevemcqueen

Try Rocky Patels and Gurkha. They are amazing.


----------



## Uncreative123

stevemcqueen said:


> Try Rocky Patels and Gurkha. They are amazing.




I've had the Vintage '90 and Vintage '03 both were awesome. Cohiba has always been a mainstay, but some of the Patel's are really nice. The Arturo Fuente Opux X I had was fantastic too. Probably the best. And I guess it should be since it was somewhere between $22-24. I want to try one of those Montecristo whites next if I can find them anywhere. 

Two things I never cheap out on are guitars and cigars.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I managed to get my hands on a box of Cubans (I forget the brand) five or six years back, and I bought a little humidor for them and everything. Then, I got out of the Navy and moved back to IL from GA and haven't seen that humidor since. I don't know whether my parents just didn't realize what it was when my stuff got there before I did and stowed it in the dark recesses of the house somewhere where I couldn't find them, or if the movers/packers saw them and decided "Hey, free cigars!," like some other movers did with my stereo speakers. I only ever even got to smoke two of the damned things, but I each time I stunk up my local pub while doing it, haha.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

What would you folks recommend as a first cigar for a newb?

I've been interested for awhile but I don't know any cigar smokers personally so I don't know what's hot and what's not.


----------



## yellowv

Really want to try the Arturo Fuente Opus X. May try to pick up a stick tomorrow. Also I hear this years Anejo is great. I tried the My Uzi Weighs a Ton the other night and it was a great smoke. Itching to try the Padron 45th in my pic, but I'm afraid I'll like it too much. At $26 a stick it's not an every day sort of thing


----------



## yellowv

My local shop didn't have the opus X. Looks like I'm gonna have to order on line. Did pick up two Anejo's which I hear are great this year.


----------



## jordanky

Interesting, I may try them out but I've always loved the smell. I've never really smoked a cigar other than like Black and Milds if that even counts.


----------



## SevenStringSam

does a white owl white grape or dutchmaster, swisher, game, garcia vega count


----------



## yellowv

About the black and milds, swishers, games, etc. No they do not count. If you want something flavored that is actually a well made real cigar try Acids. They are made by Drew Estate a maker of some very nice stuff. they have a buch of different varieties of flavor infused cigars. They can be a nice change from ordinary cigars. I have tried some I liked and some I didn't. I have a few on hand to mix things up a bit. One I really like is called the Cold Infusion. It is a mellow and smooth cigar with a tea and what they describe as a mild peach cobbler flavor. They are an easy smoke for newbies.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

SevenStringSam said:


> does a white owl white grape or dutchmaster, swisher, game, garcia vega count


Backwoods...


----------



## yellowv

My shop got some Opus X and I picked up a couple. Probably will get some more as well. Also ordered a couple on line. So I should be set for Opus X. Also got several of the Fuente Anejo's which are fantastic.


----------



## yellowv

My cigar purchase from yesterday and today. I need to stop for a while. LOL.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Since I turn 18 next year I'm going to get my self a cigar for my birthday I may ask for my grandpa for a recommendation.


----------



## NovaReaper




----------



## Goatfork

I bought my first (legal) cigar yesterday so I could celebrate my 19th with a friend today.

At around 2am I'm driving home and the front left wheel of my truck FALLS OFF ENTIRELY, and as the truck drops and grinds to a halt I watch the tire roll off into the darkness. Shitty, yet absolutely hilarious.

When the tow-truck came, I forgot to get the cigar out of the glove-box, so I'm sure it's now gone forever 

Good story though.


----------



## Mexi

Cohiba or Montecristo imo


----------



## heilarkyguitar

Havana honeys bout $5 each . dank


----------



## Iamasingularity

I want to start off by saying that just because you don`t inhale the smoke doesn`t mean, your safe. You can get mouth cancers/ulcers/gum/tounge and so on, from just holding it in your mouth. Of course smoking one every once in a while isn`t gonna kill you, but still I just wanted to make clear that, holding it in your mouth, doesn`t save you from the threat of cancers.

Other than that, Cigar`s are pretty funny. Although I have no problem with normal ones, I like the ones with wooden mouth pieces better. Its a smoother smoke, and garbage doesn`t fall in your mouth. Anyone here roll there on cigars?


----------



## ralphy1976

i approve of this thread.

I like any size Cohiba. I bought myself 2 1966 special reserve double cohibas recently (to be kept for a long time).

Davidoff are really nice too (any size). Very creamy and soft, good burn, good flavour until the ring.

Partagas also, but i prefer the special edition : more taste, less harsh. Those can be a bit hit and miss on the burn...the beauty of hand rolled.

I have a few others at home, i'll let you know later on.


----------



## Buddha92

enjoyed a Gurkha Assasin last night. mmm
tomorrow the pops and i are hittin the cigar lounge im thinkin about trying something new.Recommendations? 
i like smooth,medium to milds or a light full.
these reside in my humidor as we speak


----------



## yellowv

Try a Fuente Anejo if you can find one, shouldn't be a problem as I see you have an Opus there. Really great smoke. 

Here's what I have in my humi now. Also have some flavored Acid's in a seperate travel humi. Have about 15 or so more sticks in the mail as we speak as well. I just got this humidor about 2 weeks ago and I'm running out of space already. Probably going to convert a wine fridge into a refridgerated humidor soon.


----------



## Buddha92

have you tried the anarchy cigars? thoughts? 
have you tried the playboy cigar also?


----------



## yellowv

Buddha92 said:


> have you tried the anarchy cigars? thoughts?
> have you tried the playboy cigar also?



No on either of those. Heard the Anarchy is good. May give it a whirl one day.


----------



## Explorer

So, I have about 8 friends who smoke cigars maybe weekly (not together, just in their lives). 

I realized that even though we all have substantially the same health and dental insurance, the cigar smokers among my friends all have problems with their teeth. 

Those of you who have been smoking cigars for a few years, ever notice anything like that?


----------



## Iamasingularity

Explorer said:


> So, I have about 8 friends who smoke cigars maybe weekly (not together, just in their lives).
> 
> I realized that even though we all have substantially the same health and dental insurance, the cigar smokers among my friends all have problems with their teeth.
> 
> Those of you who have been smoking cigars for a few years, ever notice anything like that?


 
Tooth and Jawbone loss is quite common among long term cigar smokers. I can`t say I`m experiencing this, as the last one I had was at my graduation a few months ago.


----------



## maj86

yellowv said:


> My cigar purchase from yesterday and today. I need to stop for a while. LOL.



The Olivia V is very good. Might have to get some now.


----------



## yellowv

For the price the Oliva V is fantastic. One of my favorites. 

I really just started smoking cigars somewhat regularly so I can't attribute any dental problems to it. Although I had to get a root canal recently and need another. I don't think it is helping the bad tooth I have right now. Any smoking definitely effects your teeth. The dentist always asks if you smoke and will try to persuade you not to.


----------



## stevo1

I turned 18 in november, so all I've had so far were either trader jacks (whatever they're called) and some of The Dutch Masters master collection.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

If you didn't inhale, you could still get mouth cancer couldn't you?
Like, tooth rot and shit?


----------



## Iamasingularity

MitchellJBurgess said:


> If you didn't inhale, you could still get mouth cancer couldn't you?
> Like, tooth rot and shit?


 
Yes, people who don`t even smoke can get that


----------



## ralphy1976

MitchellJBurgess said:


> If you didn't inhale, you could still get mouth cancer couldn't you?
> Like, tooth rot and shit?



yep, for sure, so like everything else you have to enjoy with mderation!!!


----------



## ralphy1976

stevo1 said:


> I turned 18 in november, so all I've had so far were either trader jacks (whatever they're called) and some of The Dutch Masters master collection.



ok, i don't know the prices of cigars where you live, but i go by this saying "whatever i buy, i get teh most expensive one i can get"..not always true though.

For beginers, i would recommend any Davidoffs (dominican leaves for a swiss family based business which is over 100 years now). They are smooth, creamy, do not burn your mouth or throat, keep their falvour for a long time 8until the ring) if you smoke them gently.

Don't go and buy a big one, get one in an aluminium tube, so if you do not feel like smoking it in one go you can always put it back in the tube.

personally i'd go with this one : Davidoff Grand Cru No. 5

I have smoked it and it is really really. With a nice strong coffee, taking your time, it is really nice.

Yeah, cigars are meant to be enjoyed, so you need to take your time, find a nice place where you can sit down, realx, enjoy your time..etc...


----------



## Buddha92

i got a Opus X perfection no 4 for xmas from my buddy. i freakin love opus x stuff.


----------



## yellowv

Guns and cigars go well together


----------



## Blind Theory

I've been 18 for about 7 months and have always associated Cigars with classy motherfuckers. I am VERY interested in trying it out. What is the best,smoothest Cigar for a beginner? I am really only looking at this as a once in a few months thing or special occasions type stuff. I am not a fan of heavy smoking so it isn't something I'd do more than once every two or three months if that. Either way, suggestions?

Also, I am under the impression that you do not inhale with Cigars. You just suck the smoke into your mouth and then let it out? Cigars are mainly to enjoy the flavor and feel of them, right? Thanks!


----------



## Uncreative123

Blind Theory said:


> I've been 18 for about 7 months and have always associated Cigars with classy motherfuckers. I am VERY interested in trying it out. What is the best,smoothest Cigar for a beginner? I am really only looking at this as a once in a few months thing or special occasions type stuff. I am not a fan of heavy smoking so it isn't something I'd do more than once every two or three months if that. Either way, suggestions?
> 
> Also, I am under the impression that you do not inhale with Cigars. You just suck the smoke into your mouth and then let it out? Cigars are mainly to enjoy the flavor and feel of them, right? Thanks!




Cohiba has been the most consistently smooth for me- and I guess the A.F. Opus X. With the cigars, the old axiom holds true: You get what you pay for. The higher dollar the cigar, the smoother it will be. I personally won't buy anything under $9 just because there is a pretty big quality drop-off at that level- not to say that anything between $5-9 is bad, but for only a few bucks more you can have something really nice. I too generally only smoke when out or celebrating something so financially it's easy to swing. 

I picked these up two weeks ago- had the Monte Cristo, it was pretty good. Didn't have time to finish it- got a little over half-way and that took 30 min. Unreal. I've had both of the Rocky Patel's before- I dunno, I really like the square pressed 15 an. ones. All of the RP anniversary ones are legit though.







And then I found a place locally that actually carried the Monte Cristo White's and had Cohiba Black's....and everything else imaginable. The Cohiba Black was amazing and will be a mainstay. It burned perfectly even with minimal rotation. 






Definitely plan on picking more of those up.


----------



## Blind Theory

^Thanks a lot man. Have you tried the Acid Cold Infusion Tea's at all? I've read a lot of positive reviews on it. And have you tried the 5 Vegas Golds? I've heard positive reviews on all of those.

And eventually I want to own a humidor for only 20 or so just so I can stock pile really nice cigars after some testing so that when special occasions pop up I'll have 'em ready. I really am only planning it as a very sparse event. Not even once a month. I just think there is nothing classier and better to celebrate really cool shit with than a quality cigar.


----------



## yellowv

I like the acid Cold Infusion. Really the only flavored cigar I still like. It is a nice change from the full flavored stuff I normally smoke. Word of advise do not get a tiny humidor. I got a 50ct at the beginning of the month and I now have it packed full and I have about 15 sticks in ziplocks with humi packs b/c I ran out of room. I also seldomly smoked. Not I smoke 2-3 a week and can't stop buying them. I just ordered a wine cooler that I am coverting into a refridgerated humidor


----------



## ralphy1976

i find montecristo not to my taste, too "green" for me but i really really enjoy cohibas.

i scored 2 1966 special reserve cohiba double siglo last week..cost a fortune each, but are going to be kept for a lot longer!!! yay!!!


----------



## ralphy1976

yellowv said:


> I like the acid Cold Infusion. Really the only flavored cigar I still like. It is a nice change from the full flavored stuff I normally smoke. Word of advise do not get a tiny humidor. I got a 50ct at the beginning of the month and I now have it packed full and I have about 15 sticks in ziplocks with humi packs b/c I ran out of room. I also seldomly smoked. Not I smoke 2-3 a week and can't stop buying them. I just ordered a wine cooler that I am coverting into a refridgerated humidor



2nd that totally. You will not smoke as much as you think, but you will collect and purchase way faster than you enjoy them.

For a humidor, be sure to get one with some Spanish Cedar lining. My 1st humidor i bought the cheapest one i could find with this wood and i think i paid $100 for a 50 pieces. The rest of the humidor wasn't great, but that wasn't the point.

Also, add a few extra $$ to get a digital hygrometer and be a sticker for making sure that right humidity / temperature exists in your humidor (i check every day).


----------



## Blind Theory

Thanks a ton guys. I am actually really excited to start this now. I've been doing a ton of research and everything. I do plan on getting a really nice humidor at some point but I imagine that will be sometime this coming summer just so I have time to save up for that and still have some left for emergency. This stuff is pretty cool! Next Friday when I get paid I'm going to officially start being a classy mother fucker


----------



## shredguitar7

For an every day smoke id say this :





For a GREAT cigar i say this :





And if your feeling extra special and can find them. i dont know why but its my all time favorite, smooth, rich, creamy, god i sound like a cigar snob smoke EVER... i give you :





you wont regret buying any of these cigars. just a few of them that i love.


----------



## yellowv

Check out cigarbid.com for great deals, but be warned it is addictive. A quality 50ct humidor can be had for $25-30, but as I say I would go bigger. Most cigar guys don't even use humidors anymore they use cooleradors or refridgeradors. A coolerador is a big cooler that is usually lined with cedar or just boxes of cigars with a humidification device. They hold a ton, seal better than a humidor and hold temps and humidity much more consistently. A refridgerador is a wine fridge that uses spanish cedar shelves or drawers in place of the wine racks. On the refridgerador you can control both temp and humidity. In the past rule of thumb for storing cigars has been 70/70. 70 degrees and 70% relative humidity was said to be optimal. Now many cigar smokers are in the belief that cigars smoke and burn much better when stored at 65/65, and I agree. The wine cooler will do this perfectly. My wine cooler is on the way right now. It is easy to control humidity in a quality humidor, but temp is impossible. Here in Florida my humi fluctuates between 72-75 depending on the time of day. 72 isn't horrible, but 75 is too high. It's simply not feasible to keep your home at 70 degrees to accomodate your cigar stash.


----------



## Blind Theory

So how much does a single Gurkha Assassin cost? How much does a single A Fuente Anejo cost? I figure I probably won't find them in my local shops but I'm interested none-the-less.


----------



## yellowv

An Anejo is about $10-12. I'm not a fan of Gurkha stuff at all, but they run about $7. Personally not a fan of any Gurkha or Rocky Patel stuff. If you want AJ Fernandez made cigars Man O War is good stuff.


----------



## Blind Theory

So I smoked an Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva and I felt it was a bit strong. It wasn't bad. It had a wood/nut/chocolate scent to it and had little overtones of that flavor wise. I just thought it was kind of..strong for my liking. haha Good news is the local store, Smokes and Stogies, has a decent humidor in it. Not a huge room but it has some pretty good stuff. Lots of A. Fuente. Didn't see an A.F. Anejo though. Otherwise I would have gotten that.


----------



## yellowv

The Anejo is on the full side of things as well. You might want to start out with less full bodied cigars if you are new to it. I can't really recommend much as I prefer my cigars to be very full flavored.


----------



## Blind Theory

Yeah. I'm faulting myself on it though. I was kind of in a hurry to meet up with a friend so when I saw that they didn't carry anything from Drew Estates (since I wanted to try the Cold Infusion Tea) I just went with a name I had heard many, many times and they had a decent selection of A Fuente. Next time I go in I'll be armed with a little more research and I'll look around a bit more first.


----------



## yellowv

Blind Theory said:


> Yeah. I'm faulting myself on it though. I was kind of in a hurry to meet up with a friend so when I saw that they didn't carry anything from Drew Estates (since I wanted to try the Cold Infusion Tea) I just went with a name I had heard many, many times and they had a decent selection of A Fuente. Next time I go in I'll be armed with a little more research and I'll look around a bit more first.



I would highly recommend the cold infusion to a new smoker. It is a smooth and light smoke. One of the only Acid's I still like. Nice change from the full stuff.


----------



## Blind Theory

I really, REALLY want to try one of those but my local shop doesn't carry them. I would order them off the internet but I don't want to worry about possible damage in transport and a lot of places only go down to 5 cigar samplers and if I don't like it...well, I don't want 4 cigars just wasting away. I'm doing more research on mild to medium body cigars and I get paid Friday. My local cigar shop is conveniently located 4 buildings down from my work so I'll pop over there and get something and see if I have a better experience this time around. I just didn't take my time remembering anything I'd researched and got a shorter, thicker full bodied cigar. I wasn't prepared for that.


Edit: and with more research I think I have a fairly good idea of what I'm going to look for as far as size, shape and color go. Plus I'll have a little more money to get something with...like a couple hundred more hahaha Obviously I won't buy a couple hundred in cigars because I have bills and shit but I can definitely look at some of the $10-20 range stuff. And this time, hopefully, I won't look as noobish whilst trying to light the damn thing haha


----------



## shredguitar7

Blind Theory said:


> I really, REALLY want to try one of those but my local shop doesn't carry them. I would order them off the internet but I don't want to worry about possible damage in transport and a lot of places only go down to 5 cigar samplers and if I don't like it...well, I don't want 4 cigars just wasting away. I'm doing more research on mild to medium body cigars and I get paid Friday. My local cigar shop is conveniently located 4 buildings down from my work so I'll pop over there and get something and see if I have a better experience this time around. I just didn't take my time remembering anything I'd researched and got a shorter, thicker full bodied cigar. I wasn't prepared for that.
> 
> 
> Edit: and with more research I think I have a fairly good idea of what I'm going to look for as far as size, shape and color go. Plus I'll have a little more money to get something with...like a couple hundred more hahaha Obviously I won't buy a couple hundred in cigars because I have bills and shit but I can definitely look at some of the $10-20 range stuff. And this time, hopefully, I won't look as noobish whilst trying to light the damn thing haha


 
if you want a really smooth light smoke, if your shop has it. Get a 5 Vegas Gold.


----------



## Blind Theory

shredguitar7 said:


> if you want a really smooth light smoke, if your shop has it. Get a 5 Vegas Gold.



Forgot about that one. Completely just skipped my mind I'll definitely look for that one tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestions, guys.

I've done some research and I have a pretty decent sized list of stuff to look for:
5 Vegas Gold
Helix
Gurkha Symphony
Macanudo Gold Label
Davidoff Classic Series
Davidoff Grand Cru Series
Montecristo Classic
CAO Gold
Gurkha Sherpa Cafe
Davidoff Anniversario Series
Rocky Patel Signature Series
Rocky Patel Connecticut 

That should give me a good chance at finding something that my shop has. Any additions besides the ACID stuff (they don't have 'em)? Keep in mind these are all mild to medium bodied Cigars.


----------



## shredguitar7

Blind Theory said:


> Forgot about that one. Completely just skipped my mind I'll definitely look for that one tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestions, guys.
> 
> I've done some research and I have a pretty decent sized list of stuff to look for:
> 5 Vegas Gold
> Helix
> Gurkha Symphony
> Macanudo Gold Label
> Davidoff Classic Series
> Davidoff Grand Cru Series
> Montecristo Classic
> CAO Gold
> Gurkha Sherpa Cafe
> Davidoff Anniversario Series
> Rocky Patel Signature Series
> Rocky Patel Connecticut
> 
> That should give me a good chance at finding something that my shop has. Any additions besides the ACID stuff (they don't have 'em)? Keep in mind these are all mild to medium bodied Cigars.



if your looking for smooth and price isnt really an issue. the Davidoff ones are really really good but if you can find it try and get my personal favorite, The Griffin's (any shape or size) I prefer the Prestige size out of the line. and my second all time favorite would have to be a Zino Platinum Series but you will pay for it. any size of those will do as they are all EXCELLENT IMHO. I find rockey patels to either be awesome or a total bust, and what i mean by that is that in my experience they arnt very consistant. 1 burns great, another burns terrible and the draw is just like trying to suck a bowling ball through a straw. I havnt had a bad Gurka, but most of them are medium to full in my opinion. for a light one that they make id suggest the Park Avenue. Montecristo's are also very good. but pricey. And to be honest. i always order online from Cigarsinternational.com and always have fast shipping and no problems. sure they might come in a bit dried out but never cracked or anything like that. just pop them in a humi for a few days or weeks and your good to go. and you just cant beat the price of some of the package deals they have. they split them in to mild-med-full sampler packs so its very easy to decide what you want and if you dont like it, you dont have another 4 left from a 5 pack that you dont want! just a few tips. hope it helps man. good luck !


----------



## ralphy1976

I find the monte to be too green to my taste

Try to find a rockypatel 10 years anniversary they are great too

Can't get wrong with your selection, great choice


----------



## Blind Theory

I went armed with my list of stuff to look for and I ended up walking out with a CAO Gold (Robusto). Haven't smoked it yet but I will definitely get back to you guys when I do. I was surprised at how few of what I had listed was there. I think the only other one there was the Macanudo Gold Label.


EDIT:

OKAY! So a little back story first, I wanted to smoke my Cigar but I didn't want to do it at home so I went to get gas and then after that I went to go to the store. On my way to the store I lit up and began driving. I suddenly got a phone call. My friend who I had hung out with earlier today had seen me driving and smoking my Stogie. I had told him I was going to start but he didn't believe me. Anyways, he called because he had seen me and wanted to smoke with me. I ended up meeting up with him at a local King Soopers, picked up some chocolate (which is what I was getting to start with) and smoked away for about 40 minutes or so. 

The smoke: The draw of it was pretty easy for a first timer I'd say. A LOT less in your face than the A Fuente Gran Reserva..like a LOT less. hahaha So I was happy about that because I barely got into that GR before I had to stop. I smoke half of this one before we had to go. It had a spicy after note, I guess you'd say, on the back of the tongue and the rest was pretty mellow. There wasn't a ton of flavor but it was really relaxing and about 20 minutes in we were chilling and throwing stories back and forth. 

Overall: I won't smoke more than once or twice a month just because it's expensive but that's no reflection on how much I enjoyed it. Honestly, it wasn't so much the cigar itself as much as it was the atmosphere created by two good friends hanging out in a King Soopers parking lot passing a cigar back and forth and telling/reminiscing stories. Great fun and I can't wait until next Sunday when me and the same friend go see Machine Head. We decided we are making it a day trip and we are going to go to the cigar shops in Denver. Going to be a good day!


----------



## yellowv

Blind theory if your local shop doesn't stock anything the internet is certainly your friend. cigarbid.com, cigar.com, cigarsinternational.com all have some amazing deals. Especially on samplers. That way you save a ton off the price of single sticks and get to try a lot of stuff. 
Got these last week





These came today




All the cigars above plus the travel humidor cost about $150. Got them between cigarbid and cigar.com. The ones in just the top pic would run about $200 if purchased as singles. All together it's about $400 worth if purchased seperately. It's good to support your local shop, but the internet is how you really build a stash.


----------



## Blind Theory

I know. I've browsed Cigarsinternational and Cigarsdirect quite a bit. I am still seeing what I like though and I really don't want to spend the money, regardless of how much can be saved, if I know I won't like it. And next weekend when I go up to Denver I will be at a store with a MUCH larger selection because, A) It's the 16th St mall in Denver and B) it's not a medium sized town's family owned store that only has two locations open and mainly serves cigarette smokers. Sometime down the road I will get a humidor and start getting a nice stash going from some place like CI or CD but not yet. I really hope the place in Denver has some 5 Vegas Golds though.


----------



## shredguitar7

yellowv said:


> Blind theory if your local shop doesn't stock anything the internet is certainly your friend. cigarbid.com, cigar.com, cigarsinternational.com all have some amazing deals. Especially on samplers. That way you save a ton off the price of single sticks and get to try a lot of stuff.
> Got these last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the cigars above plus the travel humidor cost about $150. Got them between cigarbid and cigar.com. The ones in just the top pic would run about $200 if purchased as singles. All together it's about $400 worth if purchased seperately. It's good to support your local shop, but the internet is how you really build a stash.



Man'o'war and Diesel... you sir are a man after my own heart... cuba libre are excellent as well..


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm looking to get into Cigars and I was wondering what you guys use to cut your cigars. I've found tons of information on pretty much everything else (My Cooleridor is coming along nicely) but most the information I've found on a cutter has just been, "This sucks, use this instead," and vice versa. 

Any tips?


----------



## yellowv

Xikar or Palio make great cutters. The one on the left is my wife's and the one on the right is mine. Xikar Xi


----------



## yellowv

Blind Theory said:


> I know. I've browsed Cigarsinternational and Cigarsdirect quite a bit. I am still seeing what I like though and I really don't want to spend the money, regardless of how much can be saved, if I know I won't like it. And next weekend when I go up to Denver I will be at a store with a MUCH larger selection because, A) It's the 16th St mall in Denver and B) it's not a medium sized town's family owned store that only has two locations open and mainly serves cigarette smokers. Sometime down the road I will get a humidor and start getting a nice stash going from some place like CI or CD but not yet. I really hope the place in Denver has some 5 Vegas Golds though.



Let me know if you have no luck at the bigger shop next week. If not I'll send you a couple of Acid's.


----------



## Blind Theory

^Thanks a ton man! I am fairly hopeful they will have them but if they don't I'll PM you next Tuesday (work schedule). 

And as far as cutters go, I haven't bought a real expensive one yet. I just have a cheap Guillotine cutter that was a couple bucks. Works for now, and that is all you need for a while.


----------



## yellowv

I have a cheapo $5 guillotine cutter sitting out on my porch that I used to use. Cuts a cigar just fine. Just doesn't look as cool. But the Xikar ones literally will last you forever for a $50-60 investment. If they get dull or break, you send it in and they send you a new one no questions asked, for life. The plain black one in my pic is brand new, but I sent in one that was at least 5 or 6 years old bc the blade got a little dull and they sent back a brand new one. Can't beat that. All my accessories are Xicar. Cutters, hygrometers, lighter. All guaranteed for life.


----------



## yellowv

Blind Theory said:


> ^Thanks a ton man! I am fairly hopeful they will have them but if they don't I'll PM you next Tuesday (work schedule).
> 
> And as far as cutters go, I haven't bought a real expensive one yet. I just have a cheap Guillotine cutter that was a couple bucks. Works for now, and that is all you need for a while.



No problem. If you don't find them just pm me your address and I'll send you a Cold Infusion and something else. Don't really remember what I have in my little flavored cigar humidor.


----------



## yellowv

Picked up a couple of things today


----------



## AxeHappy

I actually managed to find a Local tobacconist today! Went and bought a cigar (I have ordered stuff online this week as well). He was really nice and helpful! A fantastic store to find.

I'll be having my first cigar ever tomorrow!


----------



## yellowv

AxeHappy said:


> I actually managed to find a Local tobacconist today! Went and bought a cigar (I have ordered stuff online this week as well). He was really nice and helpful! A fantastic store to find.
> 
> I'll be having my first cigar ever tomorrow!



Enjoy. What is your first going to be?


----------



## broj15

Had no clue this thread was on here. Nice to see a few other enthusiasts. I like Acid Nasty's when I am at a party and I'll need a nice slow smoking cigar that will last me a while but When I'm on the go I like some of these Antonio y Cleopatra Wise Guys. I usually prefer the Irish Cream because it has a nice smooth smoke that has kind of a light flavor but is still "full bodied" if that makes sense, but recently i have had to switch to the Honey Berry becaue they no longer stock the irish cream at my local smoke shop. If you can't tell already I'm a noob at cigars but i still enjoy the hell out of them lol


----------



## yellowv

Just finished up my 12 wine bottle cooler humidor. It's already full. Looks like I may have to get it a twin soon  Just using the metal racks and 4 cedar trays from cheap humidors. Was thinking about going with cedar shelves in place of the wire, but honestly I don't think it's worth the expense. The trays on the racks work just fine. I'm using 1lb of conservagel 65% humidity beads seperated into two bags. One on the bottom and one in the middle. 








Fuente/Padron and a few others drawer




Drew Estate drawer




AJ Fernandez stuff - MOW, San Lotano, etc.




Asst stuff


----------



## shredguitar7

yellowv said:


> Just finished up my 12 wine bottle cooler humidor. It's already full. Looks like I may have to get it a twin soon  Just using the metal racks and 4 cedar trays from cheap humidors. Was thinking about going with cedar shelves in place of the wire, but honestly I don't think it's worth the expense. The trays on the racks work just fine. I'm using 1lb of conservagel 65% humidity beads seperated into two bags. One on the bottom and one in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente/Padron and a few others drawer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew Estate drawer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJ Fernandez stuff - MOW, San Lotano, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asst stuff



you sir, are the cats pajamas....


----------



## AxeHappy

yellowv said:


> Enjoy. What is your first going to be?



It was a Mr. B Magnum Claro(Candela). I ordered 20 for like $80 (Hard to find cigars for cheap in Canada, and the import fees are just bloody insane) and I was planning on sharing with everybody at my Birthday party so I figured it wouldn't be a big deal if I didn't like them.

But the Humidor which I ordered (which was supposed to show up on the 11th) is *maybe* showing up today. My make shift attempt to help them not dry out failed horribly so they were quite dry and not great. It also got fucking cold out and everybody was freezing their damn hands off so we only smoked a very little bit. 

Being my first cigar and dried out I'll withhold judgment on it. But I'll almost certainly be buying from the Tobacconist from now on. It's on the other side of the city, but It'll be worth it.


----------



## yellowv

Typically cigars you get in the mail should sit in a properly humidified humididor for about 2 weeks before smoking. Especially if it's super cold conditions like you have.


----------



## AxeHappy

Thanks!


----------



## yellowv

No problem. Even though a lot of cigar shops typically have their humidity all over the place, if you want to smoke something right away you are better off buying from a shop than something in the mail. It probably wont be perfect, but it will be much better than something that was shipped through who knows what conditions. I try to let stuff sit for a week or two in my humidor before smoking regardless if it's been shipped or bought at the local store.


----------



## Blind Theory

First off, I'd like to say thank you to yellowv in offering to send me some Acids. You have been very generous in offering but after trying one this past Sunday I am going to have to decline. I just didn't like it...I don't know why. It felt really under powered to me, I suppose. 

So I am replacing what I had written with this:

The past week I have tried two different Cigars. One was a Macanudo Gold Label. My impressions where good. Wasn't something that I thought was amazing to my tastes and I got a torpedo version so I felt the drag or smokability of it was something to be desired, maybe it's just because I'm nooby about it. Over all fine but I wouldn't pay the money for it again.

Next up gets me all happy. I had a Davidoff Grand Cru Series No.1 that was just awesome. It was fairly expensive for me so not something I'd smoke often but damn. It was real smooth and the drag/smokability was fantastic. I will get one again when I am in Denver. It was just good. I can't explain it better. Just awesome. If you have about $25 and are a beginner then hell yeah, go for it.


----------



## shredguitar7

Blind Theory said:


> First off, I'd like to say thank you to yellowv in offering to send me some Acids. You have been very generous in offering but after trying one this past Sunday I am going to have to decline. I just didn't like it...I don't know why. It felt really under powered to me, I suppose.
> 
> So I am replacing what I had written with this:
> 
> The past week I have tried two different Cigars. One was a Macanudo Gold Label. My impressions where good. Wasn't something that I thought was amazing to my tastes and I got a torpedo version so I felt the drag or smokability of it was something to be desired, maybe it's just because I'm nooby about it. Over all fine but I wouldn't pay the money for it again.
> 
> Next up gets me all happy. I had a Davidoff Grand Cru Series No.1 that was just awesome. It was fairly expensive for me so not something I'd smoke often but damn. It was real smooth and the drag/smokability was fantastic. I will get one again when I am in Denver. It was just good. I can't explain it better. Just awesome. If you have about $25 and are a beginner then hell yeah, go for it.



If you liked the Davidoff... Try either an AVO or Zino or my personal favorite The Griffin's Prestige.... you wont be disapointed.


----------



## AxeHappy

Just got back with a Montecristo No. 2. Stashed away in the humidor.

Just smelling it, it smelled a thousand times better than the Mr. B things.


----------



## Blind Theory

shredguitar7 said:


> If you liked the Davidoff... Try either an AVO or Zino or my personal favorite The Griffin's Prestige.... you wont be disapointed.



I will. I saw some stuff labeled with "The Griffin's" but I hadn't actually read up on any of their stuff so I didn't look at it. Still, the stuff I got was pretty expensive It'll definitely be February before I get another one.

And let me know what you think of the Montecristo stuff AxeHappy, I am interested in what they have as well.


----------



## AxeHappy

It'll be a while before I smoke it, but I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## yellowv

Well a week after finishing my wineador I have already outgrown the damn thing. Just placed an order for a 28 bottle cooler which will give me more than double the space. This ones really gonna kick ass. I have custom drawers with flame maple fronts on order for it as well.


----------



## Blind Theory

I bought another CAO Gold today. Smoke it tomorrow. I think I like them Next Friday I am heading back to Denver for another concert at the same venue so I am going to go back to the cigar shop there and try out a Montecristo or something like The Griffin's.


----------



## yellowv

I'll bring this thread back to life with pics of my new humidor. Yes it is empty for now. It will take a few days to stabilize the temp and humidity. Then I will take all the sticks out of my small cooler and all the ones I have that won't fit in it, along with the ones that are on the way and put them in here. I'll have plenty of room now.


----------



## Blind Theory

That is a sick humidor, man. I haven't bought a cigar since my last post so it's been a while. Just haven't had the time to even think about smoking one with work, as well.


----------



## shredguitar7

yellowv said:


> I'll bring this thread back to life with pics of my new humidor. Yes it is empty for now. It will take a few days to stabilize the temp and humidity. Then I will take all the sticks out of my small cooler and all the ones I have that won't fit in it, along with the ones that are on the way and put them in here. I'll have plenty of room now.



where did you order that and how much ? must...copy...your..idea !


----------



## yellowv

The cooler is a NewAir 280e. They sell for about $180 or so. I got it from air-n-water.com. The shelves are custom made by a company called wineadors.com. They ran about $239, but I went a little crazy with the flamed maple fronts and such. They are usually a bit cheaper. If you are serious about doing something like this pm me and I will tell you what you need to do is far as humidification and such. I have about $500 in it, but that's nothing when you consider the price of the cigars inside.


----------



## yellowv

Here's what I have in there.
Padron/TAT/Room 101




Fuente/MOW




Habano's




Drew Estate




Misc


----------



## shredguitar7

yellowv said:


> Here's what I have in there.



i hate you 

Edit : Have you ever tried Zino's or AVO or The Griffin's ? some of my favorites, but they cost WAY 2 much


----------



## yellowv

shredguitar7 said:


> i hate you
> 
> Edit : Have you ever tried Zino's or AVO or The Griffin's ? some of my favorites, but they cost WAY 2 much



No. I prefer fuller smokes. The price doesn't really matter to me as long it's worth the money. In the first pic there's like 6 Padron 45th's. They are a $26 stick, but they are worth every penny.


----------



## shredguitar7

^ you callin me a sissy  lol


----------



## shredguitar7

A good cheap cigar that has been consistantly good to me are the Black Pearl variety. you can get them on Cigarsinternational.com if you do order, get the ones that are tapered at both ends, i forget the style.


----------



## AxeHappy

I returned those nasty ass cigars and ordered a Cuban sampler from a site in Ontario.

Came with these:
COHIBA SIGLO II
SANCHO PANZA BELICOSOS
MONTECRISTO#1
ROMEO CEDROS DE LUXE #2
SAINT LUIS REY REGIOS
BOLIVAR CORONAS GIGANTES
MONTECRISTO#3


----------



## Uncreative123

Totally forgot about this thread but I've got a great story for it now. We were in Chicago a couple days ago and staying at our drummer's brother's house. Started talking about the cigars i brought and one of his other brothers said "hang on a sec..." came back and handed me a box and said "here these are for you guys".
Dude gave me a BOX of unopened Cuban Cohibas. I thought he was joking but he wasnt. Seriously one of the nicest gestures ever. We haven't opened it yet but his girlfriend works ay a cigar lounge and is bringing me a travel humidor when we swing back through. Again so awesome that she's hooking me up with that. Im gonna try to upload the pic here but im on my phone so i don't know if it will work.

Looks like it won't work so I'll have to do it later when I'm on my laptop


----------



## Uncreative123

Ok, so here's the box of cigars I was given. I just looked these up and found out it was a *$720* box of cigars. INSANE.

Buy COHIBA ESPLENDIDOS Cuban Cigars from Cigars-of-Cuba.com


----------



## AxeHappy

AxeHappy said:


> MONTECRISTO#1
> BOLIVAR CORONAS GIGANTES
> MONTECRISTO#3



So last Thursday after a concert, I smoked these 3 with 2 friends. 


Fuck me. Night and Day difference from those other nasty things. 

The Bolivar was my favourite. Very smooth. I found the #1 to be..."sharp?" 

And the #3 was somewhere in between. 


But it was 4 in the morning, and I'd been drinking for quite a while so grain of salt and all that...


----------



## AxeHappy

I did not like the ROMEO CEDROS DE LUXE #2 at all. 

Very...woody or earthy taste? Not quite sure how to describe. Nasty aftertaste too.


----------



## Uncreative123

If anybody wants to buy that box of Cuban Cohibas I will cut you an incredible price or you can make me an offer. Let me know.


----------



## Blind Theory

I need to have a good cigar soon. I haven't had one in a long time so I need to change that. Maybe this next week or two.


----------



## yellowv

Uncreative123 said:


> If anybody wants to buy that box of Cuban Cohibas I will cut you an incredible price or you can make me an offer. Let me know.


 
Hate to say it, but it looks like that box of Cohiba's is fake. That is what is called a dress box. Cohiba dress boxes come in an outer cardboard box that has the habanos strap and security tag on it. The boxes have no stickers on them. Also it's hard to tell from the pics, but it appears the bands look wonky as well. There are tons of fakes out there. Far more than the real thing. A box of Espendito's can be had for a little over $500. Pretty sure nobody is giving that away.


----------



## yellowv

I just got these the other day. Just about 4 years of age on them. Fantastic smoke.


----------



## yellowv

Just got back from vacation. Here is a pic I took in Key West with a house rolled maduro from The Southernmost Cigar Club. This was an amazing smoke.


----------



## Uncreative123

yellowv said:


> Hate to say it, but it looks like that box of Cohiba's is fake. That is what is called a dress box. Cohiba dress boxes come in an outer cardboard box that has the habanos strap and security tag on it. The boxes have no stickers on them. Also it's hard to tell from the pics, but it appears the bands look wonky as well. There are tons of fakes out there. Far more than the real thing. A box of Espendito's can be had for a little over $500. Pretty sure nobody is giving that away.




lol  I've already had it at two different cigar stores confirming its authenticity, among doing my own research online. Nice try though. You don't even know who gave it to me so I don't know why you think you can proclaim "nobody's giving that away".


----------



## yellowv

OK whatever man. I'm not trying to buy it from you or anything. Don't have a damn thing to gain by telling you it's not real. Look at the bands. Some have three dots above the logo. Some have two. Some have four. Those are fake and bad ones at that. If you know of a legit cigar dealer that would even let you walk in their door with a box of Cubans they are stupid. I know that the the "my drummers brother gave me a $550 box if cigars" story is totally believable. I would never doubt them being real.  I was just trying to give you some advise, before you sell someone a fake box of cigars. I know you won't take it anyhow so I should have kept my mouth shut. I will attempt to give you one other small piece of advise, which I know you will ignore as well, but what the hell. You do not want to be on a forum openly trying to sell what you believe are Cuban cigars. Real or not.


----------



## Blind Theory

Reading over the past two pages has made me want a nice CAO Gold or something light like that...or a Playboy by Don Diego. There are quite a few I want right now. My cutter and lighter have been a little lonely without work to do the past 2 months or so What is a good A Fuente? I don't really care if it is mild or not, I just want to try one again.


----------



## Uncreative123

yellowv said:


> OK whatever man. I'm not trying to buy it from you or anything. Don't have a damn thing to gain by telling you it's not real. Look at the bands. Some have three dots above the logo. Some have two. Some have four. Those are fake and bad ones at that. If you know of a legit cigar dealer that would even let you walk in their door with a box of Cubans they are stupid. I know that the the "my drummers brother gave me a $550 box if cigars" story is totally believable. I would never doubt them being real.  I was just trying to give you some advise, before you sell someone a fake box of cigars. I know you won't take it anyhow so I should have kept my mouth shut. I will attempt to give you one other small piece of advise, which I know you will ignore as well, but what the hell. You do not want to be on a forum openly trying to sell what you believe are Cuban cigars. Real or not.




The "fakes" are ones I put in there after I took four or five out to put in my humidor. And the fakes stand-out, considerably:







You can see the raised gold-lettering vs. the shit-smeared other one. The wrapper colors are different as well. 

Cohiba Esplendido Cuban Cigars - Real vs Fake Counterfeit Comparison

They explained this when they gave them to us. That's where the others came from. The guys wife (mistakenly said girlfriend), who also gave me a travel-size humidor (as unbelievable as that is too!) works at/runs an upper-level cigar store somewhere outside of Chicago. The entire family is really well off. Some of them are from South America and some lived in Mexico for awhile. We stayed at their house which was really nice. I saw three cars in the driveway: Two Mercedes-Benz and one BMW; no idea what was in the garage. It's not like it was some 18 year old kid who didn't have a job that gave these to me. They had way more stuff in that house they could've gotten in a lot more trouble for than a box of cigars. Believe me.


----------



## AxeHappy

Aside from fake or not (as I'm not nearly knowledgeable enough to even begin to comment) I'm about 100% sure that even owning Cubans is illegal in the US and that selling them is Illegal as fuck. 

Anyways:
My band's drummer and I split these two yesterday:
COHIBA SIGLO II
SAINT LUIS REY REGIOS

The Cohiba was harsher but still good. I preferred the slightly smoother feel of the Saint Luis Rey. Very similar taste I thought.


----------



## yellowv

Enjoying this little guy right now.


----------



## darren

Partagas Serie D No. 4 is my favourite smoke.


----------



## yellowv

Forgot to show you guys the new lighter I got a couple of weeks ago. It is an ST Dupont "The Face" lighter. It is based on the Tatuaje Monster line of cigars whicg they release every year at Halloween. It is a Leatherface theme and has a bloody chainsaw on it. The cigar is the Tatuaje the face and as you see in the pic it doesn't have a band but another piece of wrapper to signify the skin mask \m/. Awesome smoke.


----------



## yellowv

darren said:


> Partagas Serie D No. 4 is my favourite smoke.



One of my favorites as well.


----------



## JStraitiff

I started a thread just now and didnt realize there was already one. So ill just copy and paste it here.

Ive been getting into smoking cigars lately. ive only tried a few but im making a point with this hobby to take my time and not try to gather all the info i can as fast as possible like i do with most things. ill just try a new one every once and a while and find things i like and dont like over a long period of time. Patience is a foreign practice to me so this should be fun.

So far ive had the following:

Baccarat Polo
Baccarat Toro
Montecristo Especial #2

Ive got an ashton and a macanudo sitting here that im excited to try.


----------



## Blind Theory

I smoked my first cigar in about months last night with a buddy on his back porch during the solar eclipse. It was pretty awesome. I don't actually know what I smoked though His parents had just gotten back from Jamaica and had bought him a cigar from Jamaica and we smoked it. I also got a cool little ash tray from his parents that they bought in Jamaica as well. Sometime this week I am going to get my usual CAO Gold (I like them a lot) to use my new ash tray with.


----------



## JStraitiff

Yea i didnt really enjoy that macanudo hyde park. Not much flavor to it and it didnt burn evenly. i had to keep relighting the edges.

Once i get done with this ashton im gonna prolly start going for medium to full flavor cigars from now on. I really dug that montecristo i had. Apparently it was a cuban which is interesting. I wanna find something like that with a sweet tip like the baccarats


----------



## yellowv

If you like the sweet tip stuff try out some of the Acids. If you want to try something fuller flavor without a sweet tip try a Liga Privada Undercrown. They are a very good smoke and are reasonably priced.


----------



## yellowv

Blind Theory said:


> I smoked my first cigar in about months last night with a buddy on his back porch during the solar eclipse. It was pretty awesome. I don't actually know what I smoked though His parents had just gotten back from Jamaica and had bought him a cigar from Jamaica and we smoked it. I also got a cool little ash tray from his parents that they bought in Jamaica as well. Sometime this week I am going to get my usual CAO Gold (I like them a lot) to use my new ash tray with.



I just got back from Jamaica and saw nothing there but fake Cubans. So there really is no telling what you smoked.


----------



## Blind Theory

yellowv said:


> I just got back from Jamaica and saw nothing there but fake Cubans. So there really is no telling what you smoked.



I figured. The cigar had no markings as to what it actually was It was decent at best if I was smoking it alone but it was a fairly good smoke when you added the smoking with a buddy factor into it. If I were to buy a cigar on my own for myself and I knew what that was, I wouldn't get it again.


----------



## JStraitiff

yellowv said:


> If you like the sweet tip stuff try out some of the Acids. If you want to try something fuller flavor without a sweet tip try a Liga Privada Undercrown. They are a very good smoke and are reasonably priced.



Thats actually the next thing i was gonna get was an acid. I like the sweet tip but i prefer something full flavor.


----------



## Andii

Lately:


----------



## Blind Theory

Andii said:


> Lately:



What cigars do the lion's head looking things belong to? I know A. Fuente (obvious) and Camacho but I have no idea what the lion thing is and it looks interesting. Also what A. Fuente did you have and how did you like it?


----------



## Andii

Blind Theory said:


> What cigars do the lion's head looking things belong to? I know A. Fuente (obvious) and Camacho but I have no idea what the lion thing is and it looks interesting. Also what A. Fuente did you have and how did you like it?



Those are the Undercrowns everyone seems to love. I know I do. They are by Drew Estates. They are medium full bodied. They taste wonderful. They have a natural sweetness from the plants being left unharvested longer than usual. They are also reasonably priced. Those are really really hyped right now and for good reason. I shamelessly go for them over and over. 


The Fuente was a Hemingway. I accidentally included that one in the pic without thinking even though I tossed that one as soon as I started it. A local shop apparently had some sort of issue with their storage. I had a few from there that had no taste. They got dried out and rehumidified or something really strange and they just tasted like something burning, kind of like a cigarette. They were not dry at the time either, I gave them a little squeeze and it felt right. I'm no expert and I'm not sure what went horribly wrong at that shop. 


The place I buy them from now is much better and everything tastes like it's supposed to. The Maduro Room in Lexington SC. Everything I get from there is great condition and their prices are the same as online.


----------



## yellowv

Undercrowns are a great stick. Very popular now as they are reasonably priced and the regular Liga Privada's have been tough to come by lately. I highly recommend them and if you can find the Liga Privada #9 try it. One of the best smokes out there.


----------



## Aevolve

Any opinions of Turkish vs. Nicaraguan vs. Honduran vs. Cuban etc etc. tobaccos?

Only cigar I've had was Turkish, and I didn't care for it all that much.
There are some called Javas at a local shop that I'm looking forward to trying someday.


----------



## ascender

I'm so stoked I found this thread. I had no clue it existed! 

This afternoon, I stopped by a random tobacco shop, so fitting called "Cheap Tobacco" ... on a whim ... And much to my surprise, they had a fairly respectable cigar selection. Left with only a couple today. Got myself a Natural Dirt by Drew Estate, just the little 4x42 for the drive home. Also grabbed a Gurkha Evil XO and a My Uzi Weighs A Ton by Drew Estate Robusto. And with my 30th birthday being Thursday, I'm thinking I might make a trip tomorrow evening and pick myself up a special smoke, and maybe a bottle of fine whiskey.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Any opinions of Turkish vs. Nicaraguan vs. Honduran vs. Cuban etc etc. tobaccos?
> 
> Only cigar I've had was Turkish, and I didn't care for it all that much.
> There are some called Javas at a local shop that I'm looking forward to trying someday.



never had turkish in a cigar before.. smoke turkish tobacco frequently out of my pipes though. i like it.. its spicy and whatnot, but i can definitely see it not being for everyone. 

as with the others, Cuban does not mean what it used to anymore. when the trade embargo happened between the US and Cuba, a lot of growers immigrated to other countries (Nicaragua, Dominican Republic) with similar soil content and brought the seeds with them.. so technically we've been smoking cuban for years, its just not branded that way. As for the actual Cuban cigars, i've actually heard the farmers are not resting their fields properly and losing the nutrients in the soil? if its true i dont think i'd ever want to try a vastly inferior product compared to what im already smoking.


----------



## yellowv

Never had a Turkish cigar. In all the cigar communities I am a part of (several) I have not even heard a mention of them. So there you go with that. As for the rest there are some amazing non Cuban and Cuban cigars out there. Cuba is still making some fantastic cigars and you can not get the real Cuban flavor from anything else out there, although Cuban quality control is pretty much non existant, so they can be hit or miss. Not to mention the ridiculous amount of fakes out there. The soil in the Dominican and Nicaragua are not the same as Cuba. That said I find many Dominican and Nicaraguan cigars as good or better than Cubans. They are just different. Cuban's just have that certain twang to them that nothing else can reproduce. Cubans are smooth, creamy and more mild with that special flavor. Good non Cubans tend to be more bold and consistent with excellent construction. I have to go, but I will get more into this later now that the thread has awoken once again.


----------



## AxeHappy

Fuck, I need to get some more cigars. Just about cleared of all credit card debt and starting up 2 jobs again in September, so hoping to get some of the ones I liked most out of sampler, and then try some new ones.


----------



## AxeHappy

Ordered a sampler pack of Estilo Cubanos. 1 of each of the 4 they make. 

They're really in-expensive even up here in Canada (box of 20 for between $100-$150 depending on which one) and they seem to have pretty positive reviews online so thought i would try them!

Also got a Xikar Xi2 in black with the order as well. Shipping was going to be more than just the cigars so I threw the cutter on there too. Haha.


----------



## yellowv

Don't know anything about those. I got a few things the last couple of days.


----------



## AxeHappy

They're in my humidor so we shall see shortly enough. 

They were cheap enough that if they suck, I won't be much bothered ($22 for 4) but if they turn out to be a nice smoke than it will be awesome.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

BUMBED
I bought some cigars yesterday and there was a buy one get one free on certain cigars.




the light on is a Santa Damiana NO300, and the other is a Trinidad Club Selection. I bought two of each a torch and some cutters cause I just got into cigars so I was using scissors and matches before I kinda like using matches more though. I smoke one of the Santa Damianas and it was nice.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Today I helped a friend get his first cigar, I suggested a CAO gold for him since it's light, and his first. He told me he enjoyed it.


----------

